# Unigine Heaven 2.0 for Linux



## Melcar (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally, it's here.  Unigine Heaven for Linux.  Enjoy:

http://unigine.com/download/


----------



## devguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Guys wanna post your results here?  I just ran it with Ubuntu 64bit, 9.10 on a Phenom II Quad with Radeon HD4870 (catalyst 10.2).

I only could get the 64bit version to run (probably for the best anyway).  I had some interesting results.  The first time I ran it, I got these results (1920 by 1080): 
FPS: 36.3
Scores: 914
Min FPS: 14.4
Max FPS: 67.7

The second time, I got this: 
FPS:	15.9
Scores: 399
Min FPS: 8.0
Max FPS: 44.3

What happened?  Well, to be perfectly honest, I'm not sure.  The first time and every time after the second time, I had no sound when running the demo.  But, the second time, for some reason I had working audio.  Also of note, the second time I ran it, the benchmark only recognized 512mb vram, whereas all other times, it recognized all 1024mb (but no sound).  Some other interesting things were that wireframe mode doesn't work properly at all, and that fps takes a dive and gives graphical errors once AA is enabled.

Do bear in mind that using an HD 4870 means no tessellation, and replication was also disabled for some reason.  Still, these are defintely the nicest graphics to ever grace the Linux platform, and really offer great promise!  The default inclusion of a 64bit binary seems like a no brainer, but most developers chose not to do it for some reason?    Finally, "installation" was stupldly easy.


----------



## Melcar (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know what's happening with my setup.  Already tried both binaries, different driver, and even turning all the effects off.  Performance is simply horrible.  Works fine on Windows, so it's a driver issue.  And yeah, it keeps detecting half my vRAM no matter what.


----------



## devguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Melcar said:


> I don't know what's happening with my setup.  Already tried both binaries, different driver, and even turning all the effects off.  Performance is simply horrible.  Works fine on Windows, so it's a driver issue.  And yeah, it keeps detecting half my vRAM no matter what.
> 
> [url]http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/2357/snapshot8g.png[/URL]



What driver are you using?  If you aren't using the fglrx catalyst driver, you WILL get horrible performance.  If you are using it, then I'm not sure.  What distro are you using (I take it you are using a 64bit distro).

Also, for some reason, the software is detecting only 256mb vram for you.  The difference between 512mb and 1GB at 1080p for me was enormous.  I would be willing to believe the difference would be just as bad (if not worse) for you at 1680,1050 between 512mb and 256mb.  BTW, are you getting audio?  Also, did the 64bit binary improve performance even a little (just curious).


----------



## Melcar (Mar 24, 2010)

Did a fresh install of the 10.2 drivers and got it to work:





Tried 10.1, and several 10.4 an 10.5 betas, all giving me horrible performance.   Thing is the 10.2 driver is crap on my system, so I guess it's a choice between having a functional desktop or being able to run Heaven .


----------



## devguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, 10.2 screws up all compositing.  Enabling compiz crashes x for me with 10.2, but I don't really need it anyways.  Either way, 10.3 is imminent and should be released soon.  It will hopefully fix this regression.  I see your post only has 512mb, so I assume your 4850 is a 512mb model?


----------



## Melcar (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah, 512MB.


----------



## Melcar (Mar 24, 2010)

Anyone tried with tessellation yet?  OpenGL , but you still need the hardware for it :


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 24, 2010)

mine sucks as well


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

I will try DX11 out for you guys


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

this thread is for linux only folks >.>


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 24, 2010)

My bad, I wont post anything


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 24, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> mine sucks as well
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100324/NEWHEAVEN2.0.jpg



not linux


----------



## devguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> not linux



Yeah, Linux only.  Or at least OpenGl only.  I'm curious to see how the Windows OpenGl renderer compares with the Linux (in fact, I may try that later).  Anyone with a Radeon HD 5770 or better with Linux to try and see how the tessellation goes?

And brandon, I hope you are between hardware, because pairing a near 4Ghz i7 with a 9600gt is punishable by law in Texas!


----------



## Melcar (Mar 24, 2010)

My Ubuntu install is very beat up compared to my W7 install which I barely use, so all the extra junk might be hurting the numbers a bit.


----------



## monte84 (Mar 26, 2010)

going to rerun after I install cat 10.3. using the driver supplied by ubuntu and noticed i had somemissing scenerey, like by the observatory area was all you could see everything else was black.


----------



## wahdangun (May 13, 2010)

Melcar said:


> Anyone tried with tessellation yet?  OpenGL , but you still need the hardware for it :
> 
> [url]http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/598/snapshot14w.png[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/6307/00000dx.th.jpg[/URL]  [url]http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/9205/00001g.th.jpg[/URL]



WTF, u can get tessellation with HD 4870?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2010)

i finally had motivation to install and run the unigine benchmark for my ubuntu system now that steam is going to be supporting the platform. 

system specs...q9400 @ 2.6 Ghz / 4 gigs ddr2 800 / 512 9800gtx+ 

my results are not bad i guess.


----------



## Melcar (May 13, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> WTF, u can get tessellation with HD 4870?



Yup.  Just make a small change to the config. file and you can use it even if the hardware doesn't support it (runs in software mode).


----------



## monte84 (May 13, 2010)

Melcar said:


> Yup.  Just make a small change to the config. file and you can use it even if the hardware doesn't support it (runs in software mode).



what change and file would that be?


----------



## monte84 (May 13, 2010)

New run, catalyst 10.4 ubuntu 10.04 64bit will post Windows 7 for comparison shortly.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2010)

that is pretty close. a few more runs you would see the averages of the 2 get closer.


----------



## monte84 (May 13, 2010)

yea, ATi's linux drivers have come a long way..and about time.


----------



## Melcar (May 13, 2010)

monte84 said:


> what change and file would that be?





```
/Unigine_Heaven/data/heaven_2.0.cfg
```
... and change the 0 at the end to 1 in the following line:


```
<item name="gl_render_use_amd_vertex_shader_tessellator" type="int">0</item>
```


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 13, 2010)

Melcar said:


> ```
> /Unigine_Heaven/data/heaven_2.0.cfg
> ```
> ... and change the 0 at the end to 1 in the following line:
> ...



that must effect overall performance big time.


----------



## monte84 (May 13, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> that must effect overall performance big time.



will find out shortly


----------



## monte84 (May 13, 2010)

Wow, yeah, its a slide show, after seeing it being renderd screenshots and videos really dont do it justice.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2010)

Any idea why the 4850 seems to have tessellation issues?


----------



## monte84 (May 18, 2010)

It doesn't supported todays tessalation, on unigine demo, you can enable to be rendered by CPU, although very slow.


----------



## wahdangun (May 18, 2010)

Melcar said:


> ```
> /Unigine_Heaven/data/heaven_2.0.cfg
> ```
> ... and change the 0 at the end to 1 in the following line:
> ...



are us sure it use software mode? it's seems to me that thing use old tessellator (that already present since radeon 8500 era)


----------



## monte84 (May 18, 2010)

Im pretty sure it is processed by CPU, a friend of mine ran it with his GTX285, with poor results as well.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> are us sure it use software mode? it's seems to me that thing use old tessellator (that already present since radeon 8500 era)



now THAT is interesting!


----------



## wahdangun (May 19, 2010)

monte84 said:


> Im pretty sure it is processed by CPU, a friend of mine ran it with his GTX285, with poor results as well.



hmmm if this thing use software mode why it's say something like "gl_render_use_*amd_vertex_shader_tessellator*"?


----------



## monte84 (May 20, 2010)

Probably because at the time of release, AMD was the only one with tesellation support. As well, I would expect better performance if it were GPU based tesellation. im just speculating, I can't say for certainty.


----------

